# clones



## tobo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello

When is last time in year when is still possible to plant clones outside?

Will late planted clones still have enough time to flower  or not.

Will this clones grow smaller and start flowering faster because of shorter day?

 I dont understand how are this plants reacting when planted at diferent time of year.

Thanks for answers

Regards


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 17, 2016)

to many variables


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2016)

clones are mature so they will beginning flowering as soon as the days are short enough. Whether they have enough time depends on how cold it gets outside.


----------

